# 9 خطوات هامة في كتابة خطة العمل



## ابو يوسف (23 فبراير 2010)

خطوات هامة في كتابة خطة العمل​

إن كتابة خطة عمل لعملٌ شاق. غالباً ما تترجم هذه الفكرة إلى شيء من الجمود أو الارتباك فمجرد التفكير بكيف تكون البداية مع كتابة خطة عمل يجعلنا نشعر بالرهبة. ولكن ما أن تبدأ مع الخطوة الأولى تبدأ الأمور تتخذ منحى آخر:

1- نوع الجمهور:


عندما تريد كتابة خطة عمل عليك أن تقرر من الذي سيقرؤها. هذا القرار سوف يعطي خطة العمل شكلاً. 



2- نوع التمويل:


هل هو قرض، استثمار، مساهمين...

3- مجموعة الأبحاث والمعلومات:


أنت قمت بتحديد نوع التمويل الذي يحتاجه عملك، حان وقت البحث إذاً. يغطي بحث خطة العمل العديد من الأمور الرئيسية:
منظورك الخاص المستمد من تجاربك العملية ومشاهداتك للمجال التجاري الذي ستدخله.. هذه المعلومات يجب أن تُغذى من عدة مصادر؛ على سبيل المثال:معلومات مطبوعة من المكتبة، والإنترنت، معلومات عن نمو السوق، فكرة عامة عن هذا المجال التجاري، مواصفات الزبون.....
يغطي البحث الميداني المقابلات مع الزبائن والممولين والمنافسين وخبراء في المجال الذي اخترته. 

4- ملفات خطة العمل:


أسهل طريقة للمضي في جمع جميع تجاربك ومقالاتك وأبحاثك هي أن تُنشئ ملفاً لكل جزء من أجزاء خطة العمل . يمكن أن تكون هذه الملفات: أوراق، ملفات على الحاسوب، أو برامج تبحث في تخطيط الأعمال. املأ ملفاتك بالملاحظات عندما تبدأ البحث ومرحلة التجميع في وضع المخطط.

5- نظرة عامة عن العمل المختار: 


يمكنك أن تبدأ البحث، بعد أن حددت العمل الذي ترغب الدخول فيه، عن كل ما يدور حوله من تقارير ووصف وأبحاث. ومع تمكنك من الفهم العام لهذا العمل، ستتجنب فخ الارتباك في التواصل مع الخبراء من حيث المواضيع الأساسية.ابدأ البحث الميداني حال ما تصبح متمكناً من أساسيات العمل وتحتاج إلى إجابات على أسئلة تحتاج الإجابة عنها إلى جهد.

6- التحليل:

ماإن تنتهي من تجميع كم المعلومات اللازمة حتى تبدأ عملية التحليل. انظر إلى وصف منافس، تقييم للأخطار...

7- الأمور المالية:


ابدأ البحث بالأمور المالية عندما تعثر على معدلات معقولة في مجال العمل الذي اخترته. اعمل مع محاسبك لتطوير تنبؤات حقيقية. ستُدهش حساباتك المتفائلة المستثمرين والممولين على حد سواء.

8- ملخص تنفيذي:


خزّن الجزء الأول الذي أنجزته من خطة العمل، وعندما تنتهي من جميع أجزاء الخطة، اكتب ملخصاً. أبرز النقاط الأساسية.

9- المراجعة والتحرير:


تذكر أنه عليك أن تجتذب الانطباع الجدي منذ أول مرة. خطة العمل الناجحة التي تفتح الأبواب وتكسب الأموال هي خطة العمل المكتوبة والمراجعة بشكل جيد. لا تُغفل هذه النقطة الهامة. اطلب من الآخرين تغذية راجعة، تأكد من التحرير وراجعها مرة وثانية وثالثة.
وضع خطة عمل ليس بالأمر السهل، ولكن مع هذه الخطوات الأساسية ، يمكنك أن تتأكد من أن الفرصة أصبحت سانحة أمام خطتك لتكسب نجاحاً مستقبلياً.


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو أن تزودنا بخطة عمل جاهزة لأحد الأعمال كمثال عملي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohmmadalkhateeb (1 مارس 2010)

خطة العمل


----------



## mohmmadalkhateeb (1 مارس 2010)

_ اهم عامل لخطة العمل بناء جدوي اقتصاديه للمشروع من حيث 1 راس مال المشروع 2 المنتج للمشروع 3 دراست المنافسين في الاسواق4 تقليل قدر الامكان من المصاريف كبدايه حتي نجاح المشروغ _


----------

